# Questions on the Red Seal exam in ontario



## frampq (Jan 26, 2010)

My chef suggested I use one of these discussion site. I have a few questions.
To begin, I've been an apprentice for the last five years and in the future months I should be taken the Red Seal exam in Ontario - besides studying "Professional cooking for CDN Chefs", is there any other textbook I should read. Moreover is there any tips on this subject.
Second, one of my ex-coworkers explained that many of the questions are on institutional cooking and since I've only worked in small restaurants and a private club - my experience in that field is limited - again if someone may give me advice on the methods used in that field of cooking it would be appreciated.
Lastly: Is the Red Seal certificate recognized in Europe? And as a French citizen - would it be beneficiary for me to work in that country - and later to return here to Canada. In other words is it an asset to have cooked in France or is it simply a myth.

Thanks 
frampq (line cook-kingston)


----------



## italchef (Jan 27, 2010)

As far as which book to study, I believe that is the one. It should be by Gisslen. The test is multiple choice with each question having 2 answers that are completely off the mark and the other 2 are the possible answers. 
When you sign up to do the exam, you have to submit your apprentice book or have a letter(s) stating your hours. At that time they will give you an exam outline with a breakdown of the various elements and how much of the test is based on each one. Study these in the book. There are questions on it that are straight out of the book word for word.
Don't fret about it. Go over the sections in the book and use your common sense. Your red seal signifies a basic level of ability and is recognized somewhat wherever you may wish to travel.
Good luck and let me know if you have any other questions.

Mick


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Any experience is good. In a different country you will be exposed to different ingredients, different equipment, different methods, etc. If you can grab it, go for it. Watch out for the split shifts--they are the norm over there.....


----------



## fceltia (Jun 26, 2011)

What are the prerequisites for writing the red seal exam.I have 15 years cooking experience and would like to write them. I have been head chef for about ten years. thanks


----------

